# Making beeswax beads?



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have fair amount of beeswax blocks and chunks etc. I would like to melt it all down and make it into uniform beads.

The beads are nice to work with. They melt faster and I can use as little or as much as I want.

Does anyone know how they make those beads?

Is there a large mold for this or something?

I have some ideas, but wanted to hear some other ideas too.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

If you are talking about beeswax "pearls", I have heard hot beeswax is sprayed onto a very cold rotating surface; the pearls form on contact, then fall off the surface as the drum turns. 

If that seems like too much trouble or no one has an easier way, you can pour your beeswax into very thin sheets. Once set, put them in the freezer. When very cold, thin sheets will easily shatter into a million small pieces. 
Sheri


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

melt the wax and pour it into a sheet tray that the food industry uses. Works great. 

I also heat that they create a cold enviroment and drip the wax so by the time it hits the bottom, it is solid.


----------



## Jam (Jun 17, 2010)

What about dripping the wax into very cold water? If you warm the wax and load into a something you can pour from, then drip slowly into a pan of water it should bead. Then you can remove the wax beads as they build up and store them in a seperate container.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Dropping melted beeswax into cold water would create 'beads', but would be very time consuming and I doubt they would be uniform.

Pouring a _stream_ of beeswax into cold water is actually done to create really interesting wax sculptures, sometimes used as candle surrounds. 
Sheri


----------

